# SmS abgeschickt ohne Nummer



## Ani (17 August 2006)

Hallo,


heute früh riefe eine freundin an und meinte sie hätte schon über 10 sms bekommen von mir aber alle leer .
daraufhin macht ich mein handy an und tatsächlich die 10 sms waren sogar als gesendet eingetragen,was mir dabei auffiel ist das die an der es gesendet wurde ganz oben im  telefonbuch eingetragen war.hat hier jeamls schon sowas in der art erlebt oder ähnliches ?
ich tippe auf irgendein telefonhacking und telefonbuch scann.

p.s handy ist natürlich gespeert worden.


----------



## Reducal (17 August 2006)

*AW: SmS abgeschicht ohne Nummer*

@ Ani, kein Grund zur Beunruhigung, das ist normal!. Wenn kein Eintrag des Empfängers gewählt wurde, senden wohl die meisten gängigen Handys an den ersten Eintrag im Telefonbuch des Gerätes.


----------



## Unregistriert (17 August 2006)

*AW: SmS abgeschickt ohne Nummer*

hallo,

aber wie kann meine handy einfach leere sms´en abschicken ?


----------



## Reducal (17 August 2006)

*AW: SmS abgeschickt ohne Nummer*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> 
> aber wie kann meine handy einfach leere sms´en abschicken ?


Funktionsfehler der Software, deaktivierte Tastatursperre und das Gerät ist in der Hosentasche, u.s.w.


----------



## jupp11 (17 August 2006)

*AW: SmS abgeschickt ohne Nummer*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> deaktivierte Tastatursperre und das Gerät ist in der Hosentasche, u.s.w.


Siemenshandys wählen sich darüber mit Begeisterung in WWW ein zur "Freude" der Besitzer,
die sich über hohe Internetverbindungskosten wunderten, obwohl sie nie im Netz waren (nicht mal wußten wie das geht) 
Angeblich laut Hotline  nicht abstellbar, ging aber doch durch Programmieren eines ungültigen Zugangs.
Jetzt steht zwar immer wieder mal eine Fehlermeldung im Display , aber es entstehen keine Kosten mehr.

Auch das versehentliche Anwählen von normalen Verbindungen läßt sich durch einen ähnlichen Trick verhindern:
Einfach an erster Stelle im Telefonbuch eine  ungültige/unvollständige Nummer programmieren


----------



## xartec (17 August 2006)

*AW: SmS abgeschickt ohne Nummer*

Also im normal fall Sendet ein Handy nicht einfach leere SMS, Natürlich kann es Passieren dass sich z.B das handy entsperrt und man auf sms senden ... kommt was ja immer die ersten einträge sind.

Wurden nur Normale Leere SMS versendet? und nur an die eine Nummer wo der Normale SMS Tarif gültig ist?
Bei soclehn "Angriffen" werden nomraler weise kostenpflichtige Premium SMS oder  MMS gesendet um Hohe kosten zu verusachen
Mfg
0Xartec0


----------



## webwatcher (17 August 2006)

*AW: SmS abgeschickt ohne Nummer*



			
				xartec schrieb:
			
		

> Wurden nur Normale Leere SMS versendet? und nur an die eine Nummer wo der Normale SMS Tarif gültig ist?





			
				Ani schrieb:
			
		

> heute früh riefe eine freundin an und meinte sie hätte schon über 10 sms bekommen von mir aber alle leer .


einfach mal von vorne lesen


----------



## Unregistriert (17 August 2006)

*AW: SmS abgeschickt ohne Nummer*

jo ganz leere sms´en an der zahl 14 stück dann hab ich handy sperren lassen über vodafone .und an die gleiche person wurden sie geschickt von oben angefagen also mit a im telefonbuch


----------

